# Chicago and Suburban Talk Abouters or anyone



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

Do any of you going through troubled times, divorce, or done with the divorce and have trouble making friends and going to venues that haven't netted a good friends yet???? What or how am I to find a friend. A friend in need is a friend indeed. To have a friend one needs to be a friend. Anybody have any practical ideas. I have no family left, Some church friends I could call, but not often. 

David.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

https://www.divorcecare.org/groups/search

There are divorce groups in your area.


----------

